
Ask HN: Should I buy the new Macbook Pro with Touch Bar or the previous model? - vienno
I&#x27;ve seen a lot of discussion of the new Macbook Pro with Touch Bar here at HN, but most discussion revolves around comparisons of the new Macbook and other brands of laptops. I&#x27;m about to buy a new computer and I want to stick with a Macbook Pro.<p>The Touch Bar in itself seems annoying. However, the new model has some upgrades. For example,
– 2.70 gHz (vs 2.20)
– 8 MB CPU cache (vs 6 MB)
– 512 GB storage (vs 256 GB).<p>So, given that my work includes the occasional fairly heavy-weight computation, and speed is important, should I buy the &quot;old&quot; MJLQ2KS&#x2F;A model or upgrade to the Touch Bar model MLW82? Money is an issue, and the difference is almost 1200 dollars. What would you do?
======
stephenr
> The Touch Bar in itself seems annoying

Based on what? People who haven't used it commenting on HN?

The comments I've seen from people who _have_ used it, are overwhelmingly
positive.

I would recommend you actually try one for yourself.

------
shotgungg
Personal experience. You ignore the fact that there's a touch bar. A bit of
getting used to it though. Especially muscle memory when pressing esc.

In the end it's still a machine that gets things done.

~~~
vienno
Thanks for the input. So, ignoring the touch bar for now, is the (hefty)
increase in price justified by the other differences between the models?

------
somecallitblues
Isn't there a new model without touchbar? I'm pretty sure I've seen it in one
of the stores...

~~~
vienno
Yeah, but it seems there's only 13' version of that.

